# JTextArea - Hintergrundfarbe?



## Guest (31. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

die standardmäßige Hintergrundfarbe einer JTextArea ist ja Weiß. 

Ich hätte jedoch gerne die Hintergrundfarbe eines JTextFields, also unter Windows dieses Grau, gehabt. Unter Linux und MacOS ist es ein helleres GRAU. 
Wie kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe je nach Look And Feel setzen?


----------



## clemson (31. Mrz 2008)

google mal nach "jtextarea background color"

erster treffer...


----------



## 0001001 (31. Mrz 2008)

Lies dir nochmal seine Frage durch. 
Er hat nicht nach

```
setBackground(Color.GREY);
```
gefragt sondern wie man das je nach Look and Feel setzen kann


----------



## clemson (31. Mrz 2008)

ouha, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## zilti (31. Mrz 2008)

Mit java.awt.SystemColor. Für die Hintergrundfarbe des Fensters ist das 

```
new Color((SystemColor.window).getRGB());
```
Java ist auch eine Insel, 16.5.3. Dort hat es eine grosse Tabelle mit Systemfarben. (http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/index.htm)
EDIT: Sorry, falsche Komponente. Um die Farbe des JTextField ist es: Hintergrund: SystemColor.text Vordergrund: SystemColor.textText


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2008)

Dankeschön. Am Ende hat es SystemColor.control getan


----------

